

Kinect-controlled tesla coils: Evil Genius Simulator - metabrew
http://www.tomscott.com/evilgenius/

======
Eliezer
Don't get me wrong, I admire the hell out of this. But when you think about
it, it's kind of sad that our civilization literally took until _2011_ to get
this far.

~~~
bhickey
What marvels will the singularity bring us? Claustrophobic computers?

------
Murkin
_I designed and built the Tesla coils and there came along_ "The Hacking
Gentleman"

~~~
tezmc
The world needs more hacking gentlemen, with a monocle and their own mahogany-
panelled laboratory.

------
ChuckMcM
Very cool, I really enjoyed listening too BrightArc's coils play music at the
San Mateo stop of the faire. Now if you could just direct the beam to where
you are pointing you'd be all set :-)

------
_tef
I had a go on this.

It was awesome fun.

It happened on a whim - it was noticed the tesla coils were powered by audio,
and we could easily get audio output from a kinect.

~~~
BoppreH
Audio? What if instead of kinect, we used a _microphone_? Maybe voice
activated lightnings or a continuous electrical background for your phrases.

A whole new meaning for "thundering voice".

~~~
_tef
it is driven by pure sine waves -- you can't have polyphony or voice spectra
(easily...)

~~~
BoppreH
I didn't mean to _talk_ using the lightnings, just to make a background sound.
Maybe map to the wave frequency to the speech volume or tone (harder). It
would still be sine waves, but sounding slightly different based on the
microphone.

------
BoppreH
An original hack with great (if very geeky) humor. I'm much more interested in
Kinect's application in this sort of stuff than in video games.

Extra points for tesla coils, too.

------
51Cards
I so want one of these in my basement for those occasional moments when I'm
plotting world domination.

~~~
Eliezer
World domination is such an ugly term. I prefer to call it world optimization.

~~~
BoppreH
It took me a split second to realize why you weren't citing the source.

So this phrase was just _adapted_ into the book? I'm starting to fear you.

~~~
sp332
Sorry, which book? Feeling like I missed an in-joke here...

~~~
adamta
[http://m.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Met...](http://m.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Methods_of_Rationality)

~~~
sp332
Oh yea, I remember that. Everyone should read that!

So uh, _adapted into the book_?

~~~
BoppreH
As in "I'm the mad scientist and I'll write a book containing my evil
phrases". For specific definitions of "mad" and "evil", of course.

